# Looking for like minded people in alex



## verindersingh (Jun 23, 2009)

HI , 
I have just moved to alexenderia and are looking for expats who love to party shop & explore this beautiful city . 
Hope to hear from your side

Chao virender


----------



## buildergame (Jun 19, 2009)

verindersingh said:


> HI ,
> I have just moved to alexenderia and are looking for expats who love to party shop & explore this beautiful city .
> Hope to hear from your side
> 
> Chao virender


Come to Cairo in any weekend
We have googled some nice places
Cheeers


----------

